# hello is anyone going to.......



## wildky (Jun 6, 2010)

sup is anyone going to the h2hcharatiy trail ride this year?

http://www.h2hcharitytrailride.com/ there is a link to read up on it i would like to attend but not sure if i will make it but im thinking about just donating anyway


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm considering it but it is bad timing for me.


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

QUICK COMMENT: 

These time are the toughest we have seen in my lifetime. Trying to make money has never been more challenging, and so goes for the ride areas you enjoy. These parks are facing financial difficulties just as all other business and maybe worse as riding on the week end is the first budget cut for most families. Do your local park a favor, pay the fee and go riding, you may just save your favorite place to ride and enjoy the outdoors. 

jeff


----------

